# DataGrid Mausrad



## ReinhardH (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe mir ein schönes Standard DataGrid gebastelt, klappt alles wunderbar, nur auf einmal (oder noch nie) geht das Mausrad nicht mehr, hat dafür jemand eine Erklärung oder einen Tipp?
Gruss Reinhard

VB6/ ACCESSXP/ORACLE


----------



## ThePuppetMaster (12. Dezember 2004)

VB6 unterstützt von haus aus kein Maus-Rad!

wenn du das benutzen willst, musst du direktX einbinden, und dir über DirektInput eine schnitstelle zur maus schaffen!

danach kannste das Mausrad auslesen, entweder Relativ, oder Absolut! ... dabei wäre die relative funktion sinvoller, da sie dir ausschlieslich den geänderten werd zurück gibt,m und nicht den aktuellen letzten stand

Greez
Martin


----------



## ReinhardH (12. Dezember 2004)

Danke Martin
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Shakie (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe hier mal auf die schnelle einen Tipp gefunden wie man das Mausrad einbinden kann: http://vb-tec.de/mausrad.htm
Ansonsten einfach


----------

